# File Sharing Between Linux and Windows



## dangarion (Jan 22, 2003)

I have two computers within my network. One Windows XP and another Mandrake 9.0.

I have installed Samba and I have communication between my 2 machines. My Windows machine can access files and folders on my Linux box.

On my Linux box I have 2 hard drives my Linux drive and a secondary drive that is FAT32 that I mounted to the system. I can view and access files on the FAT32 drive

I want to be able to have my Windows computer write to the FAT32 drive on my Linux box. There are appears to be some type of file rights issue I must resolve. I have tried to change the USER and GROUP of the mounted drive but that doesn't seem to work. I also changed the group of my USER to ROOT to see if that would allow me to do this, but it doesn't.

Is this possible? The current mounted FAT32 drive is set to 755. I tried to chmod it but that didn't seem to work either.

Would it be better to change the filesystem of the drive?


----------



## Lectraplayer (Aug 24, 2002)

It appears to be something with Samba. I know nothing about it either so I can't help much but you may want to check my thread on it. I am trying the same thing with a Samba Mandarke 9 box and Windows 98 box.


----------



## dangarion (Jan 22, 2003)

Yeah I saw your post. But I could care less if my Linux box can see my Windoze book. I just want to be able to write to the mnt/ drive I have on my Linux :/

Thanks though.


----------



## gotissues68 (Sep 7, 2002)

Can you write locally to the drive? Perhaps I'm mis-understanding the question. You want to be able to have your windows machine see and be able to write to your linux box which has a FAT32 partition as well, or do you want to be locally logged into your linux machine and write to the FAT32 parition?


----------



## dangarion (Jan 22, 2003)

The fomer is correct. My Linux box has a native FAT32 drive connected to it, and I want to be able to have my windows box write to it over the network.


----------



## Lectraplayer (Aug 24, 2002)

I know you gotta share the folders (or disks under Windows) you want to write to, otherwise they will never appear under a network. Right now, I wanna know how to do that.


----------

